# Fished below markland



## 23rd century (Dec 28, 2011)

Tried sauger fishing below markland Sunday . Got 3 ,4 cats and snagged 2 carp. Kind of new at this down there. I was closer to the dam than they want you to be but too much current out from it. Saw a few other boats. Anyone done any good there yet?


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

23rd century said:


> Tried sauger fishing below markland Sunday . Got 3 ,4 cats and snagged 2 carp. Kind of new at this down there. I was closer to the dam than they want you to be but too much current out from it. Saw a few other boats. Anyone done any good there yet?


We used to drift from the "blow hole" along the lock wall. It's got a rising/falling wavy bottom there .
The old wickett dam can still be seen when the waters down (DANGER!!! NAVIGATION HAZARD). Look for the tip of the wall and a concrete Bollard on the Indiana side bout 150 yards from the powerhouse x 50 yards from shore. Thats the North end of the the gate track,a concrete rail bed on the bottom.


----------

